# Issues of identity and disclosure in donor conception



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi all thought you might/might not be interested in this blog summarising the report about govt advice re telling and not telling in donor conception
http://blog.wellcome.ac.uk/2013/05/02/issues-of-identity-and-disclosure-in-donor-conception/

love and light to all
Ceci









This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive posted this because thought because it is actually a positive outcome for parents who decide not to tell. There was a push to get the government to make telling mandatory, and this report after hearing all the evidence has decided against that and to leave the decision to tell or not to the parent, which is exactly what should be done. Each parent has the right to decide what is right for their family and child, and I totally respect that, and think it is great that that right is being enshrined in this document.
And if you decide not to tell or to tell, keeping up to date with what the government is thinking and doing about this very sensitive area is important.
love and light to all
Ceci


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 
Ive split this link and posts out of the main thread as I think it is interesting to read if your telling or not telling, Ive removed posts and edited slightly so it reads to reflect the other changes.

Thanks everyone x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi that is a great idea


----------

